# Taylormade R7 Weight Query



## tuanton (Jul 17, 2006)

I have my R7 425 set for a draw but want to try for a higher trajectory. The configuration for high traj is 2x 12 g weight back. At present I have 1x12g and 1x2g at the back, having transferred a 12 g weight to the front to encourage a slight draw which is working. If I replace the 2 g weight at the back with a 12 g, will this give me a little higher trajectory without affecting the draw shape.


----------

